# My Closet Grow Room Pics And Problems



## Griffon (May 4, 2009)

Approximate Dimensions: 70" tall, 23.5" wide, 15.5" deep. My first day of running the room, the vegetative room got up to about 101 degrees Fahrenheit. I opened the door just to help ventilation, but in since it's a stealth grow, I cannot keep the door open like that normally. It needs to be closed, including the closet door. The temperature dropped to about 85 degree's with the door open. I did not have the 4" exhaust fan turned on at the time. 

Today I turned the exhaust fan on and it dropped the room 10 degrees! From 101 to 91. I would like the room to be in the 70's. My current Temp and Humidity is 92.6 with humidity level of 19% Any suggestions on getting the temp down and humidity up? Also, I should probabally put glass over the light shouldn't I? That would prob, help temp's down, no?

Here are the pics.

Oh' description: First Pic-the entire cabinet.     2nd Bottom section (veg room)     3rd Flower room (showing exhaust system- flower room exhaust is currently closed)     4th Veg room showing holes in each corner for exhaust.     5th showing intake fan for the veg room     6th showing one cap unscrewed - demonstrating how I can open the exhaust for the flower room at any time.


----------



## crozar (May 5, 2009)

the heat travels upwards , have your exhaust of the carbon filter on the top  middle . and have a fan to blow upwards towards the light so removes the heat quicker upwards , and another fan as a cross from the first one in the other side to blow towards the plants, humidity will rise if you have 2 more bowls of water infront of the fans .
btw , your intake will be taking the cold air from your room , is your room very cold? if not my best idea to get a strong fans exhaust which cost aproxim.. 15 - 25$ they will exhaust the cold air from your room quicker , remember the exhaust outtake should be bigger from your intake , so i hope your using an RV fan for the carbon filter which will increase your stealth because exhaust is important you need to have it strong so it can handle the pressure of the carbonfilter and take out heat and seize the smell quicker.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 5, 2009)

Griffon,
Nice photos. I agree with Crozar. Let's try to look at it like an HVAC engineer would. There are various ways to regulate temperature by moving air or using an air conditioner. You may want to talk to an HVAC firm and put it in terms of cooling a computer server room and see what they say. Look up how to wire and vent a bathroom fan to move that air out of the enclosed space. I'm a novice too. But I have been reading, researching and thinking about my similar limited space.
Mr. Greengenes


----------



## Griffon (May 15, 2009)

sorry for the long delay killowatt. I thought the thread was dead. I am using a 175 watt metal halide system. Exactly where I have the hygrometer is where I read it from. So yes, that is where I get the temps from. Where should I be putting it? It's such a small area I don't know where else I could put it. I would have to buy a new light for a cool tube, correct? 

As you can see from my pics, I have the pvc piping running up the cabinet and into a t-pipe. It then goes from that pvc pipe into a bottle necked pipe that mereges into a 4 inch pipe seamlessly. The 4 inch pipe runs 15 feet and out of the house. There is a 80 cfm inline fan at the end. I have already figured that the fan is way underpowered. I am just trying to keep the fan noise down, so I will be investing in a much more powerful/higher quality inline fan to suck the air out. It really is a gentle stream of suction that i can feel from the pipes right now.

In the 4th pic (close-up of light) you can see a black electrical tape on the right, and screws. This is the fan. It is almost directly across from the light.


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2009)

I would use some alum. 7" flex duct and an inline fan exhausting out the top of the grow. Don't need to be a large CFM but the little computer fan isn't enough. or you could add more comp fans and passive intakes.


----------



## Larnek (May 18, 2009)

For that length of pipe you are looking at needing a lot more than 80 cfm.. I don't feel like trying to think the physics of it up but that much air needing to be blown out probably takes almost all the 80 cfm and you're getting like 10 cfm output from room. As said the exhaust should be from top of box. If it can't be the actual top then move it to the highest part you can on the sides. You should be looking for something like 200 cfm in order to try to pull enough heat off from that light without it being aircooled. Aircooling it seperately would make your life easier and might allow you to keep that 4 in pipe and 80 cfm for the box cooling, tho that may not be an option with expense.


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

goodluck on your grow bud!


----------



## Griffon (May 30, 2009)

I don't think I mentioned this, but the exhaust... Is the pvc pipes. You cannot see it but those two pipes come together at the very top... Outisde the box. It joins to a 4 inch duct pipe that vents out the roof of the house. At the end of the 4 inch pipe I have a small inline fan. If I bought a huge fan and slapped it on the end, wouldnt that just suck the heat out of the room? i am talking about a 4 inch vortex fan.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (May 31, 2009)

yes. if adding a new vortex for exhaust doesnt work, try adding a fan to each 4" pvc exhaust instead of having them join together. what kind of intake temps your have?


----------



## Griffon (Jun 1, 2009)

I am not completely sure what my intake temps are, I will get back to you on that one, I have a feeling it is about 80 degrees.

I really just want to suck the heat out of the cabinet. So I am now in the market for a very powerful 4" vortex fan or something better. I need something very quiet. 

I also have to figure out a carbon filter. Are these just better to build or buy?

and the last thing I want you guys to check out... VERY well worth the checkout is this guys DIY on making fans VERY quiet. ( I am talking about the box that he built and put the sound insulation in.)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=85249&highlight=fan

Do you think that is a fire hazard, a good idea? Please express your opinions.


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 7, 2009)

dude i had the same heating issues 
only thing i had the cool tube blower fan 
and squirrel cage 
and about six cpu fans 
i just didnt set it up properly 
now my main box is max 87 mad 78  in mini veg 
my room temp is around 80 degrees 
oh ya using a 400 watt hps 

you will get it dude 
these guys know there stuff 
and are more than willing to help you


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 7, 2009)

fans, fans and more fans.


----------

